# Sofia Resing - walking the runway for Etam Womenswear Spring/Summer 2022 during Paris Fashion Week 04.10.2021 x12



## brian69 (11 Okt. 2021)

​


----------



## stuftuf (12 Okt. 2021)

hot hot hot


----------



## fatinvis (16 Jan. 2022)

excellent, very nice


----------



## Stoneweb (8 März 2022)

Nice pics. Thanks


----------



## Patrickppp (11 März 2022)

Sehr schöne Bilder Vielen Dank.


----------



## Lenv30 (1 Mai 2022)

Beautiful pictures !!


----------



## ginko (15 Juni 2022)

muchas gracias


----------

